# Lucky Charms Quest Style Protein bars



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

So, im sure a lot of people are aware of how to make quest style protein bars using vitafiber and protein powder...but ... DAMN

Throwing Luck Charms into the mix? This stuff is legit!






Here is the written recipe to guys http://cheapproteindiscountcodes.co.uk/recipes/homemade-lucky-charms-quest-bar-recipe/

Seriously good!


----------



## Aliking10 (May 17, 2013)

Look immense.

Really need to get myself some vitafiber.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

MTS whey cookies and cream literally tastes like liquid Oreos. I think that'd be the best protein powder with the vitafiber tbh.


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Venom said:


> MTS whey cookies and cream literally tastes like liquid Oreos. I think that'd be the best protein powder with the vitafiber tbh.


Never tried MTS Whey. Can't justify its price tag.


----------



## Venom (Feb 17, 2014)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Never tried MTS Whey. Can't justify its price tag.


Yeah wouldn't buy it from UK. My family moved to the US so I pick it up from them when I visit. Got a few tubs for 22 quid lol


----------



## effut (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice how-to in the site, where can i order lucky charms from without being ripped off?


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

effut said:


> Nice how-to in the site, where can i order lucky charms from without being ripped off?


They're a fiver in Tesco, so not too bad. You can also get the Marshmallow Matey's for £3 from Tesco to. Pretty much the exact same thing.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Making these the weekend no doubt


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Big ape said:


> Making these the weekend no doubt


Awesome! Let me know how it turns out mate!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

DarthMaulscle said:


> Awesome! Let me know how it turns out mate!


will do mate also subscribed to your channel .. always need new ideas/recipes get stuck in a routine of making same old stuff *reps*


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Big ape said:


> will do mate also subscribed to your channel .. always need new ideas/recipes get stuck in a routine of making same old stuff *reps*


Muchos Gracias,

I've got plenty of more videos to post so hopefully you like some of them haha!


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Venom said:


> Yeah wouldn't buy it from UK. My family moved to the US so I pick it up from them when I visit. Got a few tubs for 22 quid lol


Thats awesome. Americans get all the foods cheaper! Grits is a ridiculous price here in the UK (I can only find it online to) My sister brought me some back last time she went on holiday there.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Cheers for that mate, nice little tune on the video lol, i will have to have a go at these now, i might add some grated chocolate to mine as well, keep up the good work


----------



## DarthMaulscle (Dec 26, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Cheers for that mate, nice little tune on the video lol, i will have to have a go at these now, i might add some grated chocolate to mine as well, keep up the good work


I think the chocolate would go well. Theres literally no end to the flavours / mixes you could make with these.

Thanks mate,

Im planning on doing a few more at the weekend. Glad you liked this one, and i hope you like my future ones haha!


----------

